# cant buy syringes fucking dicks



## millertime (May 15, 2011)

i live in michigan and the fucking tool behind the counter wouldnt sell a box of needle syringes i have bought them before there too has anyone else had this problem


----------



## nyf1nest (May 15, 2011)

GPZ Services


----------



## Arnold (May 15, 2011)

buy them online.


----------



## millertime (May 15, 2011)

do it come in a regular box cus some say medical supplies that what i dont want


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 15, 2011)

TNB Medical Supplies


----------



## keith1569 (May 15, 2011)

So buy them online. Problem solved


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 15, 2011)

millertime said:


> do it come in a regular box cus some say medical supplies that what i dont want


 
No, it's very discreet.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 15, 2011)

even amazon sales them


----------



## vannesb (May 15, 2011)

millertime said:


> i live in michigan and the fucking tool behind the counter wouldnt sell a box of needle syringes i have bought them before there too has anyone else had this problem



Go to a feedbstorebif you have to or buy online


----------



## mazdarx7 (May 15, 2011)

Gpz services. Fast discreet and great bulk specials


----------



## Bigbully100678 (May 15, 2011)

Allegramedical.com has very good prices, as well as cheap shipping.


----------



## ovr40 (May 15, 2011)

ru purposly talking that way or is that ur natural speech pattern?


millertime said:


> do it come in a regular box cus some say medical supplies that what i dont want


----------



## ovr40 (May 15, 2011)

that was a stupid thing for me to post, i apologize, i'm sure it was just a typo.


----------



## Dolfan84 (May 15, 2011)

Michigan has a big heroin problem. That may be the reason. I walk into walmart here in TN without a problem. I try to wear something to cover up my arms bc I don't want to draw attention to my gear usage.


----------



## Phetamine (May 15, 2011)

Cheap Pinz!, Cheap Pinz, : Quality medical supplies @ the lowest prices online


----------



## Arnold (May 15, 2011)

its not illegal to buy syringes and needles, and if you order online its not like they have them in a box that has "Syringes and Needles Inside" written on the box.


----------



## Nedster (May 15, 2011)

E-BAY....Very discreet !!!


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 15, 2011)

mazdarx7 said:


> Gpz services. Fast discreet and great bulk specials



I must have been using these guys for at least 8 years or so....super quick and they used to carry bac water.  Not anymore though. 



/V


----------



## sassy69 (May 15, 2011)

It can depend on the state or county laws where you can or can't buy pins. Go figure, in Broward County in FL you can't buy them directly, but you can drive up over the Palm Beach County border & hit a Walmart w/ no problem.


----------



## irish_2003 (May 15, 2011)

millertime said:


> i live in michigan and the fucking tool behind the counter wouldnt sell a box of needle syringes i have bought them before there too has anyone else had this problem



they probably didn't have a full box......just get 10-20 each time or order from a pin supplier


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 15, 2011)

i got a box from amazon....100 for 40 dollars after shipping


----------



## funky419 (May 15, 2011)

millertime said:


> i live in michigan and the fucking tool behind the counter wouldnt sell a box of needle syringes i have bought them before there too has anyone else had this problem



miller, you near detroit? the heroine capital lol.  i live right over the ohio line.  I know how it is, there are way too many drug addicts around here.  just find a good online source. make it a little easier.

I had to make up this whole story how i was vaccinating my dogs n shit... big hassle way easier if you can find an online source with free shipping.  i could give you mine but idk if im allowed to post that on here.


----------



## funky419 (May 15, 2011)

Dolfan84 said:


> Michigan has a big heroin problem. That may be the reason. I walk into walmart here in TN without a problem. I try to wear something to cover up my arms bc I don't want to draw attention to my gear usage.



shooting gear in your arms...? forearms? never heard that...


----------



## juggernaut (May 15, 2011)

nyf1nest said:


> GPZ Services



exactly


----------



## TrenMasterFlex (May 15, 2011)

funky419 said:


> shooting gear in your arms...? forearms? never heard that...



I don't think you thoroughly used your brain when you read his statement... Picture this, a big guy walks into Wal-Mart with a t-shirt on, walks over to the pharmacy section and grabs a box of pins, comes up to the counter arms-a-showin, veins-a-poppin, lookin jacked. What do people think? Sure they can't do anything and they still have to sell them to you regardless of the excuse you give them but personally, that's not attention I would like to draw to myself.


----------



## M4A3 (May 15, 2011)

Bigbully100678 said:


> Allegramedical.com has very good prices, as well as cheap shipping.



They also have over 400 compliants with the Better Business Bureau. 

Allegro Medical, Inc. Review - MEDICAL PRODUCTS & EQUIPMENT in Mesa, AZ - BBB Business Review - BBB serving Central, Northern and Western Arizona


----------



## Bigbully100678 (May 15, 2011)

TrenMasterFlex said:


> I don't think you thoroughly used your brain when you read his statement... Picture this, a big guy walks into Wal-Mart with a t-shirt on, walks over to the pharmacy section and grabs a box of pins, comes up to the counter arms-a-showin, veins-a-poppin, lookin jacked. What do people think? Sure they can't do anything and they still have to sell them to you regardless of the excuse you give them but personally, that's not attention I would like to draw to myself.



Hey, I  thought the same thing when I first read his post. I wanted to make a joke about him wearing the shirt to cover up his track marks, but decided against it. I realized the reason for the shirt.


----------



## Dolfan84 (May 15, 2011)

funky419 said:


> shooting gear in your arms...? forearms? never heard that...



Yeah man I shoot it straight to my AC. Haha right. No man I mean I don't like to draw attention. I'm sure if anyone watches a jacked person buy syringes they think roids. Therefore I cover up my cannons lol


----------



## dav1dg90 (May 15, 2011)

Either order online or you can get shit loads for free at your local needle exchange. Look up and see if you have one around your area!!!!!


----------



## Bigbully100678 (May 15, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> They also have over 400 compliants with the Better Business Bureau.
> 
> Allegro Medical, Inc. Review - MEDICAL PRODUCTS & EQUIPMENT in Mesa, AZ - BBB Business Review - BBB serving Central, Northern and Western Arizona



Well, I can say I ordered some slin pins on a thursday morning, and they were on my doorstep friday afternoon. I just picked regular shipping.

If you don't like them, don't use them. I'll continue to though.


----------



## bulldogz (May 15, 2011)

Amazon is very reasonable plus it also has cheaper shipping than GPZ...


----------



## funky419 (May 15, 2011)

ah, got ya.


----------



## Runner22 (May 15, 2011)

I've been ordering form Jeffers Equine for over 15 years.  Box of 100 3ml 1" is $16.  Just type syringes in the search field.  Fed Ex delivery in about 3-4 days for few bucks - very discrete...


----------

